# July Photo Challenge -Discussion



## hopewrites

Welcome to the exciting month of July and its challenge discussion thread. Nursery Rhymes won the coin toss, and I'm stumped by my own cleverness, for now 

Please enjoy the beginning of the end of the year!


----------



## Alex The G and T

I stand in awe, over the "Nursery Rhymes" theme. 

 I caught a lot of flack over my April "All Fools" theme; though it eventually turned out to be a fine stimulus to creativity.

We're going to have to work for this one!  I'm loving it, at the same time as I'm reeling for ideas.


----------



## hopewrites

at least I didnt ask for the verse that inspires the photos. I debated that one for a while, then decided it would be more fun not to ask for the verse in caption so that people could be more creative. Didnt want to make it impossible.


----------



## Mouse

I'm not going to be entering this challenge anymore. Sorry but it's gotten too daft for me. It's too similar to the writing challenge now. It's supposed to be about _photography_. Even the voting is odd. Go and check out the old roll of honour thread and have a look at the photos. We don't get pictures like that any more and it's sad. 

/grump


----------



## Mouse

Well, I sound like a proper misery guts, don't I! I was in a foul mood this morning.

I do think the theme's too... not narrow exactly, but off-putting, maybe? It's hard enough to get people involved as it is. Still, looking forwards to seeing what people come up with.


----------



## anivid

Mouse said:


> I'm not going to be entering this challenge anymore. Sorry but it's gotten too daft for me. It's too similar to the writing challenge now. It's supposed to be about _photography_. Even the voting is odd. Go and check out the old roll of honour thread and have a look at the photos. We don't get pictures like that any more and it's sad.
> /grump


 
I observe with wonder every poll, and have to conclude that the voting more is a matter of taste for the motif, as in an affirmation of the peer’s own lifestyle/values - than *a specific evaluation of the photographic and/or artistic qualities of the pics in question.*

Let's see what the future brings .
Best from Anivid


----------



## alchemist

Mouse said:


> I'm not going to be entering this challenge anymore. Sorry but it's gotten too daft for me. It's too similar to the writing challenge now. It's supposed to be about _photography_. Even the voting is odd. Go and check out the old roll of honour thread and have a look at the photos. We don't get pictures like that any more and it's sad.
> 
> /grump


 
I remember looking at some of the photos from before my time. They tended to be more artistic. There was one (sloweye's?) about water where the winner was a drop caught midflight on its way into a glass. I wouldn't know where to start with that. I think the people taking part before were more "keen amateur photographers" than us. 



Mouse said:


> *Well, I sound like a proper misery guts, don't I!* I was in a foul mood this morning.
> 
> I do think the theme's too... not narrow exactly, but off-putting, maybe? It's hard enough to get people involved as it is. Still, looking forwards to seeing what people come up with.


 
Yup 

I'm top blame for one awkward theme in the past (but you won it!). The scope this month is probably quite broad when you think about it.


----------



## Alex The G and T

The game is to stretch the boundaries of the theme and to find a unique angle.

Nursery Rhymes cover a wide variety of topics.

***
Now, where did I last see my runcible spoon?  It's quite photogenic, I'm sure.


----------



## Mouse

Alex said:


> The game is to stretch the boundaries of the theme and to find a unique angle.



Funny that, I thought the challenge was to take the best photo. 

Alc, I get that we're amateur amateurs, but it'd be nice if everybody at least posted something that was in focus*, right? I'm afraid I'm with anivid on the voting. 

And, like I said, it's a _photography_ challenge! It's like that's been forgotten. The themes seem to be more and more like those in the writing challenges. I just don't get it.

And hope, none of this is aimed at you. I've been getting annoyed with the challenges for a while now. I know someone else dropped out with a similar reason and now I'm joining them.


*note, this is not a reference to anything posted in the last challenge.


----------



## anivid

Alex said:


> The game is to stretch the boundaries of the theme and to find a unique angle.


Excuse me ??
And here I thought the "game" in a photographic contest was to seek an artistic representation of the theme in question.
As the old adage says: aim at the eagle, and you'll hit the tree tops - aim at the sun and you might hit the eagle.
Meaninhg don't flap around too low, cause you'll not reach higher than you aim, -- and more likely lower !!


----------



## Alex The G and T

anivid said:


> And here I thought the "game" in a photographic contest was to seek an artistic representation of the theme in question.



Of course; but an unusual interpretation of the theme enhances the artistic nature of the shot.


When voting I tend to make allowances for shots taken with inexpensive equipment.  It's a poor craftsman who blames the tools, of course; but a cheap digital camera is never going to produce crisp,  quality photos.  A photo can be artistic, without being technically excellent.

If we expect art-gallery quality photos, there will only be one or two entrants.


----------



## Mouse

I'm not saying 'art gallery-quality' at all. And I take photos with my mobile phone and post them in the challenges myself. I've even tried to encourage other people to enter by saying you don't _need_ a posh camera! Don't misunderstand what I'm saying. People should just try their best - I take several photos usually and some will be blurred so I'll not post them.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Agreed, Mouse.  

And I think that a quirky theme encourages an interesting array of unusual interpretations.

It's my nature, anyway, to seek out alternative routes around any thorny problem; which is my interpretation of the word "Challenge."


----------



## Mouse

Oh I'm definitely looking forwards to seeing people's entries!


----------



## Talysia

I think this will be a challenging theme for me.  Right now, I have only a couple of ideas, so I'm going to have to do some brainstorming.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Project Gutenberg has Mother Goose.  Browsing a few of these should yield a wealth of ideas.  I won't be limiting myself to any sort of literal depiction of any particular rhyme.  I'll be looking for some sort of oblique, hopefully humorous reference.
http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/10607


----------



## HoopyFrood

I've been so out of the loop with these challenges. Which is a shame, because I've been joining in since its inception. Perhaps that's part of the problem -- it's been, what, three years and since then other challenges have popped up that are more directly in line with the site's intentions. Maybe a little bit of staleness has crept into the edges.

But just looking at the voting poll for last month, I'm really surprised by how many people are voting in the challenge. That's really good to see, because it was definitely petering off some around the time I stopped having time for the competition.

Part of the reason for that, my not having time -- and probably one thing that I do disagree with in terms of entries -- is because I always go out and purposefully look for a photo to take, or set one up. Anyone who was also around at the start of the competition knows that I once set a patch of my garden on fire trying to set up a photo for this and that's what made it fun (well, not the arson). Like the writing challenge it should be something created for the competition, not 'do I have a photo somewhere that fits this theme?'

My tuppence anyway, though I probably have been too out of it to make a proper comment on any aspects of the challenge recently.

Oh, but as a final note, as one who has been notorious for some crazy-hard themes, I don't mind them so much, but it was quite cool to get themes that appealed directly to photography such as macro, light, portrait, etc.


----------



## Mouse

That's it as well. I referred to 'holiday snaps' a while ago. (Unless I just said it in my head?!) I always try to take at least one photo specially for the challenge. I think, hope, most people do.



HoopyFrood said:


> Oh, but as a final note, as one who has been notorious for some crazy-hard themes, I don't mind them so much, but it was quite cool to get themes that appealed directly to photography such as macro, light, portrait, etc.



And damnit, Hoops, that's exactly what I was trying to say and you've come along and said it better in one post.


----------



## HoopyFrood

There have no doubt been instances where I have myself stuck in a cheeky older photo (and played around with it because when I have the option to edit a photo it's all "wheee, so many buttons!") but on the whole I really tried to get something purely for the challenge.

And heh, sorry. But that happens so often for me, it's nice to finally get one back


----------



## Lilmizflashythang

I like the challenge. Already have an idea for it.


----------



## anivid

Alex said:


> Of course; but an unusual interpretation of the theme enhances the artistic nature of the shot.


Not Necessarily - the two things do not need to be related, the artistic nature of a shot normally relies on the photographical technic (light/shadow etc.) and the artistic eye alone (placement of the motif in the viewfinder) 



Alex said:


> When voting I tend to make allowances for shots taken with inexpensive equipment. It's a poor craftsman who blames the tools, of course; but a cheap digital camera is never going to produce crisp, quality photos. A photo can be artistic, without being technically excellent.


As Mouse already stated it's normally not the equipment wich makes a chosen pic bad - the biggest error is as usual "the driver behind the wheel" 




Alex said:


> Agreed, Mouse.





Alex said:


> And I think that a quirky theme encourages an interesting array of unusual interpretations.
> It's my nature, anyway, to seek out alternative routes around any thorny problem; which is my interpretation of the word "Challenge."


See here we are again, it's a PHOTOGRAPHIC contest, Alex, not a litterary one, and definitely not a contest in finding odd ways in circumventing a problem.

I'm all confused now about the theme of the month, wasn’t it about that particlar text in the form of a Nursery Rhyme ??
- when reading the comment of Alex it seems the presented text should lead to another Nursery Rhyme according to his choice ?? – and then (maybe ??) to a photo ?? 
*Hope, pls. clarify. *


----------



## alchemist

anivid said:


> I'm all confused now about the theme of the month, wasn’t it about that particlar text in the form of a Nursery Rhyme ??
> - when reading the comment of Alex it seems the presented text should lead to another Nursery Rhyme according to his choice ?? – and then (maybe ??) to a photo ??
> *Hope, pls. clarify. *


 
I think anything that relates to nursery rhymes would fit. For instance, children rolling down a hill (jack and Jill), people on a wall (Humpty Dumpty), black sheep (Baa baa black sheep) etc


----------



## anivid

alchemist said:


> I think anything that relates to nursery rhymes would fit. For instance, children rolling down a hill (jack and Jill), people on a wall (Humpty Dumpty), black sheep (Baa baa black sheep) etc


 
Sorry Alchemist, 
Don’t know of anything in that particular genre – nor do I observe an irresistibel urge to 
I’ll just be off the hook to the littoral trail watching the big armada of seasonal yachts then – have a nice summer 
Best from Anivid


----------



## StormFeather

I came to look at this months challenge with eager interest, and have been completely disheartened by what I've found in this thread.

I thought we were supposed to be a supportive community?

I'm sorry for those that may feel that voting in recent challenges shouldn't have gone the way it did, or that the recent themes don't feel appropriate to them.  I went back through the last 2 years of challenges to look at the themes, and to try to come up with something different - it's not easy as I'm not that clever, don't read photography mags and therefore don't have the appropriate vocabulary to maybe come up with something more suitable for everyone.

Photography is very subjective, and all the themes are open to varied intepretation, so it's no surprise that the voting doesn't always go the way that seems obvious to each individual.  I didn't like the feeling I got last month when I felt that I had to justify my reasons for my vote.

For myself, I enjoy looking at the themes in all of the challenges that are on this forum, and sometimes I feel totally inspired to take part, at others I find that I have no inspiration whatsoever.  However, I don't moan about not being inspired, or not particularly liking a theme.  I just wait to see if something strikes, or for the next challenge.

Hope, I _like_ this challenge - there is so much scope, and I will certainly be attempting to take an appropriate picture. I hope others will try to do the same.


----------



## Mouse

StormFeather said:


> I thought we were supposed to be a supportive community?



Who is being unsupportive?



> I'm not that clever, don't read photography mags and therefore don't have the appropriate vocabulary to maybe come up with something more suitable for everyone.


Same here.



> I didn't like the feeling I got last month when I felt that I had to justify my reasons for my vote.


Who made you feel like that? I hope it wasn't me - I don't think I even commented very much during the last challenge. I voted, but didn't enter, and gave no reasons for why I voted for who I did. 



> However, I don't moan about not being inspired, or not particularly liking a theme.  I just wait to see if something strikes, or for the next challenge.


I'm entitled to an opinion, whether I'm moaning about it or not!


----------



## Tiffany

I have a good idea for one photo at least. I just have to set it up.
Can't understand the problem, it isn't a difficult challenge.


----------



## Alex The G and T

anivid said:


> I’ll just be off the hook to the littoral trail watching the big armada of seasonal yachts then – have a nice summer




Boats! Perfect!  I've got at least three new ideas thinking about boats!


----------



## Mouse

Tiffany said:


> Can't understand the problem, it isn't a difficult challenge.



Don't think anybody said it was difficult, to be fair.


----------



## hopewrites

Well, no, no one said that it was the theme I chose that was the problem. And most have been careful to say that its not my doing, I just happened to drop the straw that broke their camels back.

I did have two other ideas and if this one doesn't suit, well, its still early in the month and so long as no ones posted and we decide soon, I would be willing to change to the more photography appropriate of them.

I don't find voicing frustration at lack of inspiration to be unsupportive, usually the opposite. It show to me a sincere wish to participate. It is hard, however, to hear people one respects and admires storm out of a game in frustration just as one comes in to play.

Anytime voting on a thing is allowed there will be those that utilize the privilege in a way that others disagree with. Even in a unanimous vote, one could argue with the ethics of the voters. 

I propose a clarifying of the challenge and its purpose, rather than blaming successive backsliding of themes.


If people feel that artistic integrity can only be displayed with purpose taken shots lets add that one must take the photo in the month of the given challenge. I understand this rule hasn't been added before because it would be difficult to enforce, mostly relying on the integrity of the entrants, and at times detrimental to the players, the spring theme for example didn't take place during everyone's spring. 
If we need to stipulate in the voting that one is to vote for the best artistic interpretation then we can do so, but again it would be a hard rule to enforce. 
If we need to stipulate that one should vote for the photograph that shows the most photographic skill, then the themes should only be those that address photographic skills.

I would rather people come out and say who they think are committing voter fraud and what kind of fraud they suspect then feel that my (or anyone elses) win is the result of underhanded dealings.

This, nor any other challenge here, is not a popularity contest. I never take the friendships I am forming here into account when voting and would certainly find it shocking to discover others have done so. The only things I take into consideration when voting are 1) artistic wholeness 2) theme adherence 3) casualness of skill 4) emotional evocation. The same criteria for what I enter into the contest.

If I have been mistaken on the intent of these contests I offer my most abject and humble of apologies and beg to be corrected.

I'm sorry some feel my win to have been the result of ignorance if not out right fraud and offer the only remedies I can think of. Clarification as a cure for ignorance, and/or further rules as a detourant to fraud. And I can further vouch for my not winning due to ether by withdrawing from this and all other contest from here on out.


To those who have ever voted for me in the past, I thank you, and apologize that your integrity and intelligence has come into question. Please know that I am flattered and gratified by your expressions of pleasure in my growing abilities. 

I am shocked and heart broken that anyone could suspect the members of this community of willful ignorance or malicious favoritism. I wouldn't have thought it of anyone here. And can't bring myself to even suspect it.


----------



## Gary Compton

I hope that no-one is insinuating I voted for Hopewrites as some sort of favour or cos she's a good friend. (she dreams about me - ask her)

I'm as straight as spaghetti junction. 

I thought her photo was best. It was Alc who mentioned it in another thread so I popped over, had a look and stuck the tick in the box (Really, Hope told me to do it with mind control)

Anyway its just a bit of fun, I will be taking part this month as I've just got some batteries for my camera, the wife's not happy that I've taken them from one of her favorite devices.

She's a very keen cook I hasten to add (coughs!)

Chill out everybody, I think I'll write a nursery rhyme to go with the photo.

Roll on Xmas!!


----------



## Mouse

S'alright, Gary, you don't need to jump in with the urgent hand waving. Nobody's gonna start a bitch fight. 

I'd pm'd hope earlier apologising for derailing her thread. What I should've done is start an entirely new thread to discuss thoughts on the challenge. I feel awful that her parade's been rained on. 

I've been a bit rankled about the challenge for a little while. I didn't enter last month*. I have no problems with how people vote, it was more the 'why' that perplexed me. I wouldn't vote for a story that had grammatical errors any more than I'd vote for a photo that wasn't in focus, so I kinda can't understand why others would. (And anyway, we should all be avoiding entering photos which aren't our best.)

hope fully deserved to win last month and I have not said otherwise - none of my comments have been about her photos** and if anybody got that impression then I'm sorry. 

If anybody fancies starting a separate thread so we can chat about what we think (and maybe there should be guidelines for the challenge, like there is for the writing ones?) then feel free. 

edit: Hoopy, that was quick! Eggselent photo. (See what I did there?) 

I hope we get a record number of photos this month, just so you can all go 'in your face, Mouse!' 

*and that's not anything to do with SF, the theme, the voting etc.
**or anyone's, really, I'm generalising. I've entered dodgy shots myself.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Ugh, the puns! Argh.

Yeah, was just sitting here having a think and the most obvious idea popped into my head. That's one less egg for me to nom. Think about poor starving Hoops!

So if nothing else, getting involved in this discussion gave me the kick up the bum I needed to get back into the challenge.


----------



## anivid

hopewrites said:


> I just happened to drop the straw that broke their camels back..


Exactly 



hopewrites said:


> I don't find voicing frustration at lack of inspiration to be unsupportive, usually the opposite. It show to me a sincere wish to participate. .


Good 




hopewrites said:


> It is hard, however, to hear people one respects and admires storm out of a game in frustration just as one comes in to play..


I think frustration has been build up over some months, Hope.
I, e.g. felt an instant relief in the moment I've said I'ld rather do the trails this month. 
It aint good going around with frustrations, Hope - it's bad for the health. 



hopewrites said:


> I propose a clarifying of the challenge and its purpose,...


Good.



hopewrites said:


> I would rather people come out and say who they think are committing voter fraud and what kind of fraud they suspect then feel that my (or anyone elses) win is the result of underhanded dealings.


I don't think anybody has been talking about fraud.
If it's me, I'm merely baffled (strongly baffled - if that's the word) over how EXTREMELY different criterias (if any  the voters are exhibiting.



hopewrites said:


> The only things I take into consideration when voting are 1) artistic wholeness 2) theme adherence 3) casualness of skill 4) emotional evocation. The same criteria for what I enter into the contest.


The three first I can only agree with, but the emotional one -- that ain't me. But I can see that some voters are taking their emotions into account as well as you are.
To me a photographical contest is about the technical skills and the artistic representation/eye - and to pamper Alex a bit  the angle one takes both to the interpretation of the theme AND the object being photographed. 




hopewrites said:


> If I have been mistaken on the intent of these contests I offer my most abject and humble of apologies and beg to be corrected.


Don't think you have been mistaken anything more than anybody else.
But it seems to be time for setting up some rules for this competition - and to that end this discussion, even it's frustration which gave birth to it - is VERY constructive, because we got to know each others point of views.



hopewrites said:


> I'm sorry some feel my win to have been the result of ignorance if not out right fraud and offer the only remedies I can think of. Clarification as a cure for ignorance, and/or further rules as a detourant to fraud. And I can further vouch for my not winning due to ether by withdrawing from this and all other contest from here on out.


May be I already covered that - but mostly we have two groups of voters, those trying to evaluate the pics according to technic & art - and those voting according to their EMOTIONS. It might not entirely cover it, but as a first shot It's better than worse 




hopewrites said:


> I am shocked and heart broken that anyone could suspect the members of this community of willful ignorance or malicious favoritism. I wouldn't have thought it of anyone here. And can't bring myself to even suspect it.


I don't think anybody said or even implied that - sorry, but it might be much more complex.

Nose up, Hope - be proud of being the straw - and first & foremost: don't take other people's frustrations personal - yeah, I know, easier said than done - but nevertheless: it CAN be done


----------



## anivid

Mouse said:


> If anybody fancies starting a separate thread so we can chat about what we think (and maybe there should be guidelines for the challenge, like there is for the writing ones?) then feel free.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea, Mouse.
> What about yourself ??
> Personally I don't want to think more about it tonight, am a bit tired now after having been biking around for a couple of hours.
> So, if you don't mind, All - I'll sleep on it.
> (but when I wake up tomorrow I'ld be pleased to see Mouse having started the thread )
> (the quote looks weird, but I'll post it anyway)
Click to expand...


----------



## Tiffany

The entries so far are brilliant. I love the egg & 10 in the bed.


----------



## anivid

Before I’m turning in I want to say to Madame HoopyFrood that from a photographical point of view, I like her pic very much.
It’s simple, clear and have a good composition - and good colours too.
I’m talking, because I haven’t the faintest what it’s all about 
I don’t know any nursery rhymes in English, French or any other language for that matter.
My father, who was a sensible man, read up loud in the hallway so both the girls in their chamber and the boys in their, could hear it – and the text was Winnie the Pooh.
(- but fellows that’s almost a LIFETIME ago J)
Hence I can only be evaluating the pics from a clearly photographic angle J
Isn’t that great ??


----------



## Gary Compton

Mouse said:


> S'alright, Gary, you don't need to jump in with the urgent hand waving.



I'd thought I'd moved in like a ballerina with her hands on her hips

**Goes back to finishing school**


----------



## anivid

Gary Compton said:


> I'd thought I'd moved in like a ballerina with her hands on her hips
> 
> **Goes back to finishing school**


----------



## Gary Compton

anivid said:


>



Haha.

 That's exactly what I looked like at the time of my post.

Brilliant!!


----------



## anivid

There's a comment from Alex regarding our discussion on the June thread, here
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/536667-june-photo-challenge-discussion-5.html

Have a beautiful day - I'm off to the trails


----------



## StormFeather

anivid said:


> May be I already covered that - but mostly we have two groups of voters, those trying to evaluate the pics according to technic & art - and those voting according to their EMOTIONS.



Golly!  I can almost hear icky noises being made!

What on earth is wrong with taking the emotional element into account when voting?  There can be several pictures taken which meet the technical and artistic criteria - how do you choose one of them?  I would be looking for the one that made a connection with me somehow - made me laugh, smile, long to be where that photo was taken, etc.  

I also want to remind people that this is a CHALLENGE, not a contest or competition.  The only thing you get for winning is the congratulation of your peers and the chance to pick the next theme.  It's a bit of fun, not solely an exercise in technical excellence.  And, as has been said before, it's all subjective - what meets one persons criteria will not necessarily match anothers, which is fine because we're all different.


----------



## Tiffany

message moved by me.


----------



## Alex The G and T

I Love both of the early entries.

"Nursery Crimes?"


----------



## Talysia

Two great entries so far - I love them both.  I was going to do a Humpty Dumpty one myself, but it didn't turn out half as well as yours, Hoopy.

My inspiration for my first entry comes from _Mary, Mary, Quite Contrary_, and the idea came straight out of the blue.  Just managed to take the pic before it started raining again, too.


----------



## anivid

StormFeather said:


> I also want to remind people that this is a CHALLENGE, not a contest or competition.


SF I think it safe to say, that if a winner is to be found – we’re talking about a competition – no matter which name it’s given.


----------



## alchemist

Just in case you didn't see it, there's a thread here for discussing general issues about the challenges, art etc etc blah blah

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/537096-photo-challenge-what-do-we-want.html


----------



## anivid

Thank you - will do


----------



## StormFeather

Love it Hex!!

Early days yet, but great photos so far!  Can't wait to see what the rest of the month brings . . .


----------



## Tiffany

It works, Hex, a very good interpretation too.


----------



## alchemist

Hex does photos now? We're dooooomed!


And it took me two days to think of this...






(wait for it....)






(wait.....)



Cracking photo, Hoopy!


----------



## HoopyFrood




----------



## StormFeather

Sometimes I _so_ wish there was a 'like' button 

(FB junkie slinks away in shame . . . )


----------



## Lilmizflashythang

Mine's up. Good photos every one, great theme Hope.


----------



## Talysia

Hmm... I've just taken a photo based on the Little Miss Muffet nursery rhyme, but I'm not sure whether to post it yet or not.  It features the villain of the piece, after all.

I might wait a little while and see what others ideas pop up.


----------



## alchemist

You mean Little Miss Muffet? I never liked the way she tried to intimidate the spider.


----------



## Hex

No, Muffet was a real bully.

(Thanks for all the kind words, guys -- sorry not to have responded -- the software* banned me from the site!)

I have another photo to post but I'm too scared to put it on -- the last twice I've been blocked from the Chrons after trying to post links to photobucket and if it happens here as well, I'll have nowhere left to access the Chrons from!

* I think. It might not have been the Chrons software but Virgin Media and then AOL -- but something did.


----------



## Dave

I like the challenge and the entries - all of them! I think it will turn out to be a good month. I think we should vote both on artistic merit and the interpretation of the challenge. If you think the voting here is wrong then you have never watched _Eurovison_. Or _X-Factor_.


----------



## Talysia

Lol - I couldn't find a Miss Muffet, so I took the pic of the spider instead.  I always felt a bit sorry for the spider, though.  I always got the impression that he just wanted to say hello and share the curds and whey.  Mind you, I had a vivid imagination when I was younger.  I suppose I still do.


----------



## hopewrites

I just assumed she didn't like being spied on, or that there was something illicit about eating curd.
I was a punny child.


----------



## Hex

Groan.

Yey! I've posted photo number 2 and I still to still be here. No more photobuckets for me. I'll stick with attaching things (if I'm allowed).


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I didn't try photobucket either, not after what happened to Hex. 
Um, I only have a blackberry, so it's not very techy, but it's lavender season, and I love lavender season...


----------



## Talysia

I love lavender season, too - we've got one growing outside the front door, and I swear blind it's trying to take over.  The smell is lovely every time you brush past it, though.

Well, I've posted my second picture.  It's just a small spider, only about the size of my thumbnail, and I was glad it stayed still long enough whilst I poked a camera in its face.


----------



## Hex

I love that spider -- it's beautiful. Miss Muffet was a wuss.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

A hard challenge this month...but I've got one in there now.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

And, number two.

(Okay, so it's more of a crab than a fish. It's still seafood. )


----------



## hopewrites

got mine taken, just trying to figure out why they wont post...

EDIT: oh, got it. they were too big apparently.


----------



## Highlander

First time trying this challenge - even managed to put two pics up.

Hope they fit in with the theme...


----------



## hopewrites

oh nicely done! i tried for nights to get a twinkle twinkle pict. After voting I would love to hear everyone's rhymes, I really find it sad that so many of these delightful little teaching tools have fallen out of circulation.
of course the reason may be that the lesson they are teaching is out of date or fashion... I dont imagine in this day of equality we want to ingrain into our children that there is a socioeconomic hierarchy based on gender and age (The Farmer and the Dell) or that death is an impending game (Ring Around the Rosey) and with all the pressure against video games who could want a reminder of senseless violence (Three Blind Mice)


----------



## Highlander

Thanks Hopewrites! 

I took a half dozen pics that night but this was the clearest one which had a few seconds long exposure.  (The pale band of light at the bottom of the picture was a bus that drove past...)


----------



## chrispenycate

So many of the rhymes involve animals, and they almost all need posing; I suspect I'm out of it for this month. The cat, even offered shrimp, flatly refused to get into the well bucket, the cow couldn't even reach low Earth orbit, Jacques et Giles didn't even get a sprain rolling down the slope and when I found a young lady ready to pose as a beggar in nothing but graffiti would the dogs bark at her? Rushed over and licked her.

Still, I never considered myself much of a photographer at the best of times. I should be able to vote, I hope.

Ring a ring of geraniums
A pocket full of uranium
Hiro
Shima
All fall down.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Big grin on your rhyme, chrispencate.

This ain't over yet.   

A big month for tableaux....  I have one in mind, given the time to set it up and shoot it.

I have ideas... I have a handful of special photographs under-going scrutiny....

When I post my entries... All Hell will break loose. 

Especially IF I capture something better.
Or get a better idea.

It's on.  Stand By.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Alrighty then, I've scrapped the tableau about  runcible spoons...

Two days at sea, this week.... (And Salmon on the Barbie)

The three men in a tub speaks for itself

The Edward Lear limerick about pelicans may be stretching the definition of "Nursery rhyme" a bit; but it sounds like one.  And I can't help but be kinda proud of how this shot turned out.


----------



## alchemist

Just over 24 hours to go, everybody. Get them in.

I should be able to put up a poll at midnight, UK time, tomorrow.


----------



## alchemist

Here's the poll.

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/537408-july-photo-challenge-poll.html

I plumped for Hoopy, with Alex's boat, DEO's piggie and Stormfeather's unruly cuddlies running Humpty close.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I went for Alex's three men in a boat. I also loved Alc's carrion crow, and Hex's made me smile.


----------



## Hex

Three men in a boat here as well! Talysia's silver bells ran it a close second, though.


----------



## Talysia

Thanks for the mention, Hex.

There are some great entries this month, but my vote goes to Alex's Three men in a boat, too.  Well done everyone!


----------



## Mouse

I voted for Hoops but Taly's silver bells and Hope's green and yellow basket were close seconds.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Hex, who is away in the world without internet, sends lots of incredibly nice thoughts about David Evil Overlord, which seem to boil down to being delighted by the vote. She also says to say thank you.


----------



## Abernovo

I went for Talysia's silver bells and (not quite cockle)shells.  It was a close run thing, though.

I've realised this month how few nursery rhymes I actually know!


----------



## hopewrites

Hex's mouse was better than the mouse shot I took, so I didnt even post it, and her dish running off with the spoon still gives me a fit of the giggles.
Storm was tight in the running with Talsyia and Hoopy for composition, I still hear my mothers voice singing "there were 3 in the bed and the little one said..." when ever I look at storm's first entry and Dame Andrews sings in my head when I see her second, I want to kiss Talsyias flowers and laughingly cry over Hoopy's egg, and who could blame Miss Muffit for abandoning her breakfast to so large an unexpected guest.

was planing on being out of town from this weekend till middle of the following week, but plans change and now I'm not leaving till Wednesday and will only be gone one week instead of nearly two, so am very happy to have a chance to vote and even more delighted that it was such a hard thing to do with such excellent entries. much more whimsical than skyscapes, I'm glad it won the coin toss.


----------



## David Evil Overlord

springs said:


> Hex, who is away in the world without internet, sends lots of incredibly nice thoughts about David Evil Overlord, which seem to boil down to being delighted by the vote. She also says to say thank you.



What world has no internet? Did Hex take that time-share holiday to the 1960's? 

When she gets back to the future, tell her she's welcome.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

OK: First up, congrats to Hopewrites for coming up with an excellent theme. Not sure about the poetry though. However, it has certainly produced some interesting and varied entries, so once again, good choice.

Short list
Hoopy: - Egg.
Talysia:- Bell.
Hex - Clock
DEO. - Pig.
ATG&T Tub.

Vote went to Hoopy.


----------



## hopewrites

Lol it was my spoof on hay diddle diddle, still looking forward to hearing everyone's rhymes. I know there some in here I've not heard.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

David Evil Overlord said:


> What world has no internet? Did Hex take that time-share holiday to the 1960's?
> 
> When she gets back to the future, tell her she's welcome.


 
Apparently it's time travelling. She also said to say thanks to Hope.


----------



## hopewrites

More than welcome, and I hope she's enjoying herself dispite the lack of internet


----------



## Alex The G and T

Okay, I'm back from a monumental extended weekend with a boatload of house guests.  Actually, two boatloads of house guests.  Fortunately, only one boatload actually wanted to go ocean fishing.

The crews have cleared out and and I will vote, soon, after the first good night's sleep in days.

A friendly Epee salute to HoopyFrood for a hot race.  4 and 4 tie, between us.  Oooh, Hoopy, brilliant first entry of the month.  

Can I vote for my nemesis, knowing I might sink myself?

Lots of close contenders.

I've been at sea for 3 out of the last four days.  'Twixt nautical forays, lots of feasting on the oceans bounty, fine wines; and short sleeps, I'm having trouble sorting out this months impressive entries.

I see, upthread that these nursery rhymes might not be as universally known as one might assume.

I didn't "get"  Tiffanies "Teddy Bear's Picnic" reference, all of this time, until today.  (Just a glitch... I should have known...)  A popular children's song in my father's generation.  We had it on 78 RPM records from my Dad's parent's collection, when I was a child.

I guess maybe the rhyme, in this months theme, might have been more important than I was thinking.  

"Everybody knows these...." Well, maybe not.  There are a couple of references entered which I hadn't on the tip of my tongue; when I thought that I _was_ a compendium of, what they call nowadays, "Kid Lit."

Interesting.  Quoting the rhyme might have been_Important_ to some of the voters
More later.


----------



## hopewrites

Alex said:


> Interesting.  Quoting the rhyme might have been_ Important_ to some of the voters


I did think long and hard about making it part of the requirements, having run into people who hadn't grown up with the same set of nursery rhymes that I have many times before. I was sure there would be some I wouldnt know, and that I wouldnt be alone in that position.

But I could think of more than one set of rhymes that could be represented by a single image, and so left the rhyme requirement out on a strong second thought that has acuity tortured me this last month, as second thoughts are often wont to do when I follow them.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Job-well-done on theme, Hope.

Despite the grousing over the theme, in the first week of the month; the entries were inspired to creativity.


----------



## crystal haven

My vote goes to Talysia for the Silver bells. I love the way it's been set out, and the colour of the blue flowers against the shells.

There are many others I liked too, Three men in a boat, being a close second. But I kept being pulled back to Talysia's.


----------



## Talysia

Many thanks for the votes, Abernovo and Crystal, and to everyone else for the mentions.


----------



## Alex The G and T

A big grin for the scabrous wart hog posing as a cute little piggie.
Likewise. the dish running away with the spoon.

Love the Spider, and the Mouse in the clock.

The Planets are looking good.  Very nice with the cockleshells.

Humpty Dumpty is priceless.

Choosing is too hard!

I'll go a little weird, then.  DEO captures the strange mix of wonder and horro that comes with some of the stranger nursery ryhmes. The giant Lobster gets my vote.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Congratulations, Hoopy.  Well done and well earned.  It was the _tear_ that really put that tableau over the top!

It was fun running the close race.  (Secretly, I'm glad I wasn't thrust into the onerous onus of choosing the August theme.)

**

On a side note, on the men in the tiny boat.... That was a full color shot, unaltered... it was, in fact, _that_ bleak for color that day.  Made for a surprisingly dramatic shot, though; I thought.

Thanks for al the votes, and mentions, all.  I had a lot of fun with this.
****
It seems there is a request, up thread to reveal the rhymes; post vote... so ...

I websearched to verify my quote and got several versions of the men in the tub:

Rub-a-dub-dub,
Three men in a tub,
And who do you think they be?
The butcher, the baker,
The candlestick-maker,
All put out to sea.

Which has my nautical theme.  My more favorite, childhood version:

Rub a dub dub,
Three men in a tub,
And who do you think they be?
The butcher, the baker,
The candlestick maker.
Turn them out, knaves all three

***

And a limerick, of disputed authorship for the Pelican pic:

"A wonderful bird is the pelican;
His beak can hold more than his belican.
He can hold in his beak
Enough food for a week,
Though I’m damned if I know how the helican!


----------



## hopewrites

Oh I wish I'd known the pelican one growing up, though, knowing my parents, I can see why I didnt.

hearty congratulations Hoopy!! and thank you for starting us off and running as well.

I only know the first half of my first rhyme (if anyone knows the rest and can supply it I'd be grateful, its one of those things that gets stuck in my head and I cant get it out again because I dont know how it ends)

A tiskit, a tasket, a green and yellow basket
I wrote a letter to my love, but on the way I dropped it
I dropped it, I dropped it, but on the way I dropped it,
A little boy picked it up...( and something something something)

my second was not as clear as I thought when I posted it i think...

Rain Rain go away
come again another day


----------



## Alex The G and T

Do'h, you stymied me on the cloudscape, Hope.  Duh

***
"A little boy picked picked it up and put it in his pocket."   };-}


----------



## Mouse

Congrats, Hoops! 

(Um, I know Hoopy's just moved house so not sure if she has internet?!)


----------



## David Evil Overlord

Thanks for the vote, Alex.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Mouse said:


> (Um, I know Hoopy's just moved house so not sure if she has internet?!)



Yup, new house, no internet yet and used all the data on my mobile for the month!

So this is just...er...Ghost of Hoopy Past?

(No, luckily my job sees my being on the internet all day long and I can do a sneaky log in at lunch time). 

And eek, did not expect this! Alex was winning yesterday and I was certain it would stay that way. But many thanks to everyone who did vote for me. It was really nice getting back into the competition, I really need to motivate myself again. 

As regards to my vote, I had to actually flip a coin because I simply couldn't decide between three men in a boat and a pig at market. So sorry DEO, you were a victim of chance!

I'll have a think this afternoon while making my links and hopefully inspiration will strike. Should have the new one up by tomorrow at the latest (unless inspiration fails me completely).


----------

